# Broken Sword's 14th Black Crusade!



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is my take on Canis Wolfborn, which I call Khanis Bloodborne. He is part of my 14th Black Crusade army. The 14th Black Crusade is my project to use Chaos as a platform by which to master and have fun corrupting all othe forms of power armour army. Currently in the works are tons of Khav models, some jumpers for BA corruption and even the Apostles of Ahriman (grey knights corruption counts as) Feast your eyes on some more pics of Khanis

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/TMzsBeP34WI/AAAAAAAADlI/B9yxdTaX2wM/s1600/DSCF5545.JPG


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweeeeeet dude, love the anger and rage of the whole thing.
Cant wait to see more.
+rep


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Normally, I would say that the use of Terminator arms on Power Armour models looks very out of place..but here, it really doesn't. Well done. I love the Juggernaut as well. I've considered doing something similar for my gf's CSM army..taking an updated SM codex and Chaosing the hell out of it...and I can't do it to my beloved Sons of Sanguine..so those mangy Gets of Fenris will have to do! +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good! The paint job on the Juggy is especially nice! +rep


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for the rep guys! There is more to come. The encouragement is much appreciated.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Lookin good  love the juggernaut, +rep


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Time to show off Lord Zhofur, a good Abby stand in for games where I just want to use World Eater models and a great stand in for Logan Grimnar in the 14th Black Legion incarnation of the Space Wolves' Logan Bomb and Logan Wing lists! Enjoy!










I used mechrite red washed with Delvan Mud, followed by tons of thin coats of Gore red and Blood Red. I used Game Colour metallics for the silver and brass since GW metallic can be a little ungraceful when thinned and too thick when not.










The blue powerfist is nice for adding contrast and I just wish there was an easy way to photograph it. I used GS and pins to make bones popping out of the severed end.










I love the dead commisar! One of the things I hate about Chaos Termies is the placement of trophy racks, they limit the range of motion and thus the pose options for the models, which in the case of Zhofur, is a very dynamic, hateful dynamic.










Here is a quick shot from above that shows off the world in the World Eaters shoulder pad (I loved painting the teeny land masses) and the severed powerfist.










... and if you wonder where the bare head is, look up, I used it for Khanis Bloodborn!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

you have done the world eaters great justice
+ rep


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice work, Broken Sword. + rep


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Epic work!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Great work, especially Khanis Bloodborne, he just oozes with anger


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

These models are excellent, sir! Top notch! +rep

Love the fact that they look like they are caked in dried blood. Don't know if it was intentional, but that's what I'm getting from the visuals...

I do have one minor suggestion [it's been a theme with me recently!] - I'd like to see a little rust on the iron, and some verdigris on the bronze, to give the metal that little extra layer of depth.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the continues praise. I am glad to give the World Eaters a fair shake, nut as time progresses, you will see that the 14th Black Crusade also includes Black Legion, T-Sons and Wordbearers and many others as the projects move forward.
Foible, I am trying to figure out a good rust method that doesn't take away too much from the model. The Vedrigis is something I have the recipe for, I just need to put it on.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Broken Sword said:


> Foible, I am trying to figure out a good rust method that doesn't take away too much from the model. The Vedrigis is something I have the recipe for, I just need to put it on.



With brown rust, a little Devlan Mud worked into the recesses / around rivets works rather well [I find, anyway]. For orange rust, a little watered down Blazing Orange applied in the same way is grand. The key to it, as I've discovered to my cost in the past, is to be subtle and not over-work it...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Just don't have Abaddon lead your "14th black crusade" and you should be ok.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

All stunning work. You've done the fantastic Lord Zhufor model the justice it deserves.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work again Broken Sword:good:. Zofur is such an excellent scuplt and your paint job has done it justice. I am going to go with Aquatic on this that the metal areas need some rust and weathering.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are brilliant. The jugger's face-first blood splatters are really well executed. As is the metallics on the body, they're really tight and tasteful. The red on the power armor looks almost glowing . . . I'm not sure if that's the paint itself, the lighting, or a combination hitting the saturation range of your camera. 

The details are really well done. The world eaters symbol is really tight.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

... and now the Thunderhammer Lord of my Khorne Khavalry!









I really wanted this dude to look angry, so I used a resin head from the Khorne Terminator conversion kit from Forge World










Pics really didn't come out as well on this guy, but he really is one of my favorite models and is of course, a beast on the table. I used an Icon bearer arm for the hammer and used some sprue pieces to make the head (with a little plastic card work. I wanted the hammer to look like the ancient cavalry hammer you would see in old books with the long shaft for the rider to actually be able to swing at things from the back of his horse .... or his giant, daemon possessed, metallic rhino/bull/thing!










I wanted some good trophies on this guy, so I made sure a Salamander (a rival of mine) and at least one tyranid warrior skull made it to his pile!










I will have these guys all weathered a little more with rust and vedrigis soon, but in the meantime, I hope you like the picks and have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn, just noticed a bit of unpainted green stuff!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

*Broken Sword's 14th Black Crusade Iron Warriors and Khorne!*

Here we go, got an airbrush a couple weeks ago and decided to have the Iron Warriors lead the 14th Black Crusade and to welcome them in, I made a little Dreadclaw Conversion and painted it in IW theme.



















I really wanted to make the most of the rust, as if it sat in the embarkation deck of the ship rusting (the run off on the rivets shows its sitting position while awaiting use) and also made sure to blast it with black from below the model and to weather the black panels to show the wear and tear it suffered traveling through orbit. 

I have a really detailed write-up for how I painted it and how it was made on my blog, which is linked in my signature. Let me know what you all think and until then ... rust in peace!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brilliant conversion. I can see quite a few requests for tutes coming your way.

EDIT: just checked your blog, and that is an excellent tute. I might do one for my SWs just because it looks cool.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know how I've missed this thread for so long. But you've got really nice looking stuff so far. I'll take a full look soon to offer you some feedback.

Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the conversion Broken Sword! The rust effect is also very nicely done. The only thing that I noticed of a negative note was that the caution stripes on the left side fin n the first pic don't look completely straight. The yellow segment near the top bend of the fin needs a little straightening on the bottom edge. Other than that, and I only noticed because I am OCD, the model looks great!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

damn, you're right, I'll have to remedy that. Good catch.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem! Looking great otherwise!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

You sir make me SICK with envy.. I only hope to do the Blood God 1/2 the justice you have done.

Enjoy your +rep you deserve it.

FFX


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the encouragement and advice. There is more to come. On my bench right now are three more Khorne Khavalry models and a gang of Iron Warriors. Expect the Khavalry to be more of the same, but with different gear and looks while the Iron Warriors are going to take on some of the features I included in the Drop Pod scheme to include rust blasts and drips, hazards and some vedigris.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

They are so ferocious.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The leather on the warhammer looks under shaded/highlighted compared to the rest of the model and the brass on part of the Jugg (front right) does not look like it has been shaded (I am guessing it the lighting because the otherside is. Very nice work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very impressive work overall, can't really pick out anything that strikes me as needing improvement. I will say this however, I think you might want to look into a new basecoat spray as all of the models seem to have a texture to them that really stands out to me. On models that look fantastic otherwise, that really stands out to me.

Of course, that texture could just be from the plastic of the models as well in which case there is nothing to be done about it.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey all, as I have been knocking out Chaos units, I re-painted my Vindicator. It is a Nurgle Possessed Vindi named Vomica and was converted about 2 years ago and has always been one of my favorite models. The initial paintjob was not up to par for me, so I broke out the airbrush and got to work. 










The camera really pisses me off sometimes as the flash causes the pink to come off too hot and the subtle variations in the tank's shading from bright at the top to dark on the bottom are lost in the photo. Nonetheless, I hope you all find this disgusting offering worthy!



















I wrote out the colors and methods I used to paint this bad boy on my blog if anyone is interested and there are more photos there as well if anyone is interested. Let me know what you think! More IW, WE and DG models on the way!

Link to my Blog


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That thing is banging mate! I love the conversion and the paint job especially the pink on the boils.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

dude, you gotta do me a favour, sculpt some balls and and paint them brass colour and hang them from the tow hook on the back of the Rhino... that thing is screaming for a set of balls! Nice work dude


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome work!!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great stuff sword...really diggin the Rhino and the Khorne champ with the Commissar trophy on his back. If im not mistaken, thats a Forgeworld model right? Nonetheless, sweet stuff dude!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments, folks. I will keep banging out these models at the cyclic rate ... and I will see about those balls, lol!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Stunning! That rhino is just stunning! I'm well impressed!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey all, with the new Chaos Codex out, I wanted to revamp a few models before I get onto the new models. Here is my Vindi!










I went crazy with a new flesh technique and some of the new glazes.










I really had fun with it and re-painting the bodies and the details!










The side benefit to this repaint is that I got to enter it into a contest.










If you want to see me make more Chaos conversions, then please help me win some by following THIS LINK  and "liking" my vindicator by midnight Nov 1. If I get enough likes, I could win one of each of the new Chaos box sets! Then I can make more stuff like the next conversion I am working on ...










I call it Hellworm, my scratch built Nurgle Heldrake conversion. Soon it will have rotors and maggots and bodies hanging from it. Imagine what I could do with some of the new kits!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is fantastic. The colours look very vibrant , which is saying something for a Nurgle vehicle. Well done.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nasty as fuck! nice work and keep it coming!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

So here is an update on Hellworm, my heldrake of Nurgle. I am almost finished modeling it.










There it is with an unfinished dakkajet for size comparison!

I have to run for now, but I will be posting finished pics soon!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

pictures are not showing up for me.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Broken Sword said:


> http://darkfuturegaming.blogspot.com/


The Hellworm progress can be found here. Great work so far! Father Nurgle would be proud.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Moriouce!

Here is the Hellworm progress so far:










Alright, so the earlier post didn't work, so here is a shot!










Here is a closer look at the gaping wound in its back!










And here it is for a size comparison.

Sorry for lack of detail or explanation, but I am super busy today. Check out the link to my blog in my signature for more. My next post on this will have the full details of the project and also some finished model shots. Then we can have some fun painting it!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

custom nurgle...supper greater demon dude?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Seems like it needs more thrusters, on the front maybe? Looks badass though.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone pretty skilled work impressive


----------

